# Spirit Halloween swamp theme tree wanted



## Joe0129

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has the tree that was used in the Spirit Halloween swamp theme store display back in 2015 that they would be willing to sell? I’ve been wanting one forever and haven’t had any luck. If so could you email me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## pluto

My sister had one, she took amazing care of it and stored it safely and it broke in about 4 different branches at the joints from the weight over time. If you buy one online see if you can get pictures from the seller that the attachment points are in good shape if it's not new. My talented brother in law was unable to salvage it despite trying several times to reinforce the plastic surrounding the square metal pegs. Happy hunting friend, good luck.


----------



## SLCGirl

I also have an "ISO" listed for this tree. @pluto - thanks for the BOLO regarding the attachment points. I have never heard this.


----------



## Screamentor

I have one I am just about to list. I am located in the Austin, Texas area. I used it once, setting it up on Halloween evening and taking it down the same night (as I do all my high quality and or/expensive props). @pluto is correct about the attachment points, a few of the branches are very large and heavy, so I don't recommend the tree be stored assembled. Those larger branches actually have brackets for added stability. Ours has always been stored unassembled. I can contact you both with the details of my tree.


----------



## SLCGirl

Screamentor said:


> I have one I am just about to list. I am located in the Austin, Texas area. I used it once, setting it up on Halloween evening and taking it down the same night (as I do all my high quality and or/expensive props). @pluto is correct about the attachment points, a few of the branches are very large and heavy, so I don't recommend the tree be stored assembled. Those larger branches actually have brackets for added stability. Ours has always been stored unassembled. I can contact you both with the details of my tree.


Yes, please!


----------



## HauntNWI

I live in Argyle, TX. I have a Spirit Swamp Tree in the box for sale. I am getting ready to list on craigslist.


IItem did sell.


----------



## SLCGirl

HauntNWI said:


> I live in Argyle, TX. I have a Spirit Swamp Tree in the box for sale. I am getting ready to list on craigslist.


Are you willing to ship?


----------



## MNHaunter

HauntNWI said:


> I live in Argyle, TX. I have a Spirit Swamp Tree in the box for sale. I am getting ready to list on craigslist.


Never seen one in the original box before. How much are you asking/did it sell for?


----------



## HauntNWI

MNHaunter said:


> Never seen one in the original box before. How much are you asking/did it sell for?


Sold.


----------

